
Ten Problems for Entertainment in the 2020s - DrNuke
https://www.tenproblems.com/2020/07/21/ten-problems-for-entertainment-in-the-2020s/
======
richliss
Here’s ten alternative problems for the entertainment industry-

1\. Greed

2\. Arrogance

3\. Politics

4\. Disrespect of their customers

5\. Belief that “Content is King”

6\. Over focusing on content for 18-30 audience

7\. Obsessive control of IP

8\. Logan’s Run inspired hiring practices

9\. Not making library content available even on streaming platforms or for a
fee

10\. Expensive content provides low value per dollar compared to video games
or free content on YouTube/TikTok

